# Pain caused by Girlfriend cheating with best friend



## snerg (Apr 10, 2013)

Excellent video that details everything the guy wnet through with his girlfriend cheating on him.

Warning - there are parts that are rough to listen/watch as he describes what was occurring.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

Wow. Brutal. I watched the whole thing and I'm not going to lie--I teared up in a few spots.

While I am glad he has the tools and knowledge to see red flags in a relationship and sees gaslighting for what it is, I hate that he is so young. I wish he hadn't learned all of this at such a tender age.

I think he will make a very good partner for someone some day.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

God, this gave me flashbacks. I was about this same age when it all happened to me. The way things suddenly end, no explanations, and you catch them... and then it's all your fault and they're innocent about everything.

****ty. I feel for this dude. He's never going to be the same. I never have been.


----------



## secretsheriff (May 6, 2020)

This is sad. I got cheated on in college and it hurt.

I never realized I guess how life ending it was supposed to be. I raged and cried and my friends trashed him. 35 years later it means nothing.

I'm glad I'm old.


----------



## Buffer (Dec 17, 2019)

True Life, still very angry you can hear it in his voice, facial expressions etc. I feel he does need to speak to a professional. Not to forget, not to forgive, but to let the anger go.
Buffer


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I can't get past the part about his so called best friend. Just awful...can't believe he would do that to a friend. One of them should have cared enough about him to not do what they did.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

secretsheriff said:


> This is sad. I got cheated on in college and it hurt.
> 
> I never realized I guess how life ending it was supposed to be. I raged and cried and my friends trashed him. 35 years later it means nothing.
> 
> I'm glad I'm old.


Betcha it would still mean something if you had stayed with her all this time.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

Watched it all. What he says about how women can just box you up and go no contact, and men can’t.... I feel the same way. That’s been my experience at least.

what’s sad is this is not the exception, it’s the rule. Most men have gone through this. And it's the most painful thing that ever happened to me.... twice...

rough stuff. A year later, he’s still hurting. It’ll take two for the pain to be bearable...


----------



## Marduk (Jul 16, 2010)

Evinrude58 said:


> Watched it all. What he says about how women can just box you up and go no contact, and men can’t.... I feel the same way. That’s been my experience at least.
> 
> what’s sad is this is not the exception, it’s the rule. Most men have gone through this. And it's the most painful thing that ever happened to me.... twice...
> 
> rough stuff. A year later, he’s still hurting. It’ll take two for the pain to be bearable...


I've seen guys do the exact same thing that this guy's girlfriend did.


----------



## secretsheriff (May 6, 2020)

sokillme said:


> Betcha it would still mean something if you had stayed with her all this time.


Yes, but I didn't. We weren't married. It ended.

Life happens. I've never understood people still living in a cycle of pain from decades ago, especially when the relationship ended.

After a certain point the misery is a choice.


----------



## EveningThoughts (Jul 12, 2018)

I'm not going to watch as I don't think I could bear to see his pain.

I will say that it's not just women that can box you up and go no contact. Men can too.
My cheating ex did, and that makes closure and moving on so much harder. No answers, no arguments, just suddenly your old life is over.

I hope my sons never have to go through this. Or daughters if I had them. It's hard enough seeing others ho through it.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2017)

Why haven't you dumped her?


----------



## OnTheRocks (Sep 26, 2011)

Stop playing video games. Nobody likes that in a man.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Women have an essential need for security and commitment. She indicated that she wanted marriage and this commitment. He did not. That will have an impact on how she sees him. I’m not saying cheating was the solution. She should have said, we have different views on our life direction, therefore I think we should end it.
Any guy who is willing to live with a woman but not really commit to them in marriage has a huge question mark hanging over them. If my daughter told me her bf would not commit this way if she wanted to, I’d say end it.

She made many attempts to connect with him, get him to engage with him. He seems to have neglected her and put work first. Didn’t he wonder why she wanted to move out. He was not concerned almost indifferent. If he cared for her the way he said he did, then he would have got to the bottom of it. He doesn’t have time for a gf, it would be better to get a dog, they require less time and attention. Seriously no relation survives if the partners don’t give time to nurture it. Many men do not realise this.

However, the ex GF is a piece of work contacting him and sending him all those messages. Glad he did not take the bait. He is better off in the long run.

p.s. red car identification by dogs? Dogs are colour blind. 🤔 hmm.


----------

